# How to release body trap video



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Found this on Facebook, thought it should be shared here also.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/11/27/hunting-dog-owners-watch-how-to-release-body-grip-traps/


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I am thinking of buying a 12-14" bolt cutter and carrying in my game bag. they weigh less than 2 lbs. cost is very low. what are your thoughts.


----------

